# Speedcubing Timer (Android)



## alvis (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I have created a simple and light-weighted timer for Speedcubers.
Please try it and give me feedback on how to improve it.
Thanks.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer&hl=en

Why this app?

•	Light-weight – Simple and easy to use. No fanciful user interface.
•	Portable – It can be installed in mobile phones or tablets which can be used anytime, anywhere.
•	Generates scramble for most of the puzzles.
•	Supports WCA scramble type for 4x4 and 5x5.
•	Supports inspection with warning.
•	Save all past solves (include scramble and timing).
•	Alternate colours in the scramble for easy reading.
•	Able switch off alternate scramble colour.
•	Auto change font size of the scramble depending on the scramble length for easy reading.
•	Shows your personal bests, current averages, best averages and lifetime average.
•	Display your singles, average of 5 and 12 in line graph.
•	Tracks memorize time for blindfold puzzles.
•	Able to switch between "Dark" and "Light" themes.
•	Able to share solves with friends through social media.
•	Able to create custom puzzles.
•	Able to change scramble length.
•	Able to generate scramble only (timer disabled).
•	Able to export solves as CSV file.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 12, 2015)

alvis said:


> • Generates scramble for most of the puzzles.



can haz random state?


----------



## alvis (Jul 12, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> can haz random state?


Sorry, it does not has random state scramble.


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

Installing now, very exited!


----------



## alvis (Jul 13, 2015)

updated to v1.4..

* Added "3x3 Blindfolded" and "3x3 Feet" puzzles.
* Added an option to select preferred puzzles.
* Added the capability to move app to SD card.
* Localized for Chinese.

please comments.
Thanks.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey!

Really nice program! Just one little thing, the "Speedcubing Timer" bar, move out of the screen, and shifts the whole activity up. The upward movement of the numbers bugs me a bit haha. Overall very good though!


----------



## bxchia (Jul 13, 2015)

Very impressive app!


----------



## alvis (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for your comments.
I hide the title bar so that it don't accidentally get into the way when cuber tap to stop the timer.




pkvk9122 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Really nice program! Just one little thing, the "Speedcubing Timer" bar, move out of the screen, and shifts the whole activity up. The upward movement of the numbers bugs me a bit haha. Overall very good though!


----------



## alvis (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for using it.




bxchia said:


> Very impressive app!


----------



## alvis (Jul 14, 2015)

updated to v1.5

* Added "3x3 Multiple Blindfolded" puzzle.
* Tracks memorize time for blindfold puzzles.
* Fixed a localization issue.


----------



## alvis (Jul 15, 2015)

For the next feature, should it be "Export to CSV" or "Custom Puzzle"?
Comments?


----------



## alvis (Jul 16, 2015)

Since there is no feedback, I will work on the "Custom Puzzle"...



alvis said:


> For the next feature, should it be "Export to CSV" or "Custom Puzzle"?
> Comments?


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2015)

Custom puzzle is the best choice. Great app so far!


----------



## alvis (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the support.
I have uploaded the v1.6 that allows creating of custom puzzles.
It may take 1-2 hrs for it to be shown in Google Play Store.

Please give your comments after using it. 



Berd said:


> Custom puzzle is the best choice. Great app so far!


----------



## alvis (Jul 20, 2015)

So, listed below are the features of the timer (at the moment).
All comments are welcome.

•	Light-weight – Simple and easy to use. No fanciful user interface.
•	Portable – It can be installed in mobile phones or tablets which can be used anytime, anywhere.
•	Generates scramble for most of the puzzles.
•	Able to see past solves.
•	Inspection with warning.
•	Alternate colours in the scramble for easy reading.
•	Shows your personal bests, averages and lifetime average.
•	Able to switch between "Dark" and "Light" themes.
•	Able to share solves to social media.
•	Tracks memorize time for blindfold puzzles.
•	Able to create custom puzzle in the "Manage Puzzles" page.


----------



## alvis (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I am currently working on the following:
1. Enter Timing Manually (if stackmat timer is used).
2. Best Average of 5 statistic.


----------



## alvis (Jul 22, 2015)

Updated the app to version 1.7 to add the 2 features mentioned in my previous message.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer



alvis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently working on the following:
> 1. Enter Timing Manually (if stackmat timer is used).
> 2. Best Average of 5 statistic.


----------



## alvis (Jul 23, 2015)

For "Export to CSV" feature, is it to export the selected puzzle timings from the database or the whole database into a CSV file?



alvis said:


> For the next feature, should it be "Export to CSV" or "Custom Puzzle"?
> Comments?


----------



## alvis (Jul 25, 2015)

Moved the statistics to a "Statistics" page and added Best Average of 12, 50, 100..



alvis said:


> Updated the app to version 1.7 to add the 2 features mentioned in my previous message.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice app. My wishlist:

Ad-free version - I'm happy to pay for an app to get rid of ads.
Bigger scramble font - It's a bit hard to read from a distance.
Graphing of past times - Seeing a graph over time is my favorite feature of KingEN timer which is still my main Android timer.
Next Scramble - I like to generate scrambles for untimed practice and there's no way to do that right now without starting and stopping the timer and deleting the time.


----------



## alvis (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for trying the app.

Bigger scramble font
I am working on using a larger font size for smaller puzzles and smaller font size for bigger puzzles.
Do you think is okay to move the Current Average of 50 and 100 to the Statistics page to free up more space in the Scramble page? The Current Average of 5 and 12 will still be shown in the Scramble page.

Graphing of past times
This will be a challenge for me as I am still learning about android programming. Have just picked up just 1 month ago.

Next Scramble
Basically, I can add an option "Scramble Only" to disable the timing. And tap on the screen will generate the next scramble. Is that okay?



EvilGnome6 said:


> Very nice app. My wishlist:
> 
> Ad-free version - I'm happy to pay for an app to get rid of ads.
> Bigger scramble font - It's a bit hard to read from a distance.
> ...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 26, 2015)

So far I like this timer, but I would love Tnoodle (wca) scrambles for all puzzles


----------



## alvis (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks.
I have trying to look up more info on the TNoodle scramble library.
However, I am unable to find any example on how to integrate it into my app.
Hopefully I can find a way to contact the TNoodle team.



TheCoolMinxer said:


> So far I like this timer, but I would love Tnoodle (wca) scrambles for all puzzles


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi!

I have used this app for about a week now with over 500 solves on it. Overall I find it really nice! Here are some suggestions on features to add:
1. Exporting to txt or csv file.
2. Different player profiles or session profiles, sometimes my friends want to borrow the timer haha.
3. Bigger scramble font! not the biggest of issues though
4. Adjust scramble length in the options somewhere (This I'd like to see)
5. Disable the "back button" (use @override public void onBackPressed()) so that it doesn't exit the app, or ideally stop and remove the time that is currently being timed.
6. Graphing! Not absolutely needed but would be a nice challenge hehe

With the generate next scramble, I think it would be easiest to simply create a new "puzzle" and name it like "Scramble" or "Practise" which would instead of time the solve, immediately end the solve, delete the time, and thus regenerate a new scramble.

Would be interested to see the source code if you're willing to share with us hehe ^_^.

Edit: also, I seem to have found a bug where the avg of 5 display would be incorrect when I added a DNF to a solve.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 26, 2015)

alvis said:


> Thanks for trying the app.
> 
> Bigger scramble font
> I am working on using a larger font size for smaller puzzles and smaller font size for bigger puzzles.
> Do you think is okay to move the Current Average of 50 and 100 to the Statistics page to free up more space in the Scramble page? The Current Average of 5 and 12 will still be shown in the Scramble page.



Bigger puzzles are where the bigger font is most needed. Trying to read a long scramble with a small font is really difficult. You could either move the Avg of 50 and Avg of 100 stats to another page or keep all four average and use two columns. 



> Next Scramble
> Basically, I can add an option "Scramble Only" to disable the timing. And tap on the screen will generate the next scramble. Is that okay?



I like that idea. :tu

Any chance for a paid, ad-free version?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 26, 2015)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi!
> 2. Different player profiles or session profiles, sometimes my friends want to borrow the timer haha.
> 5. Disable the "back button" (use @override public void onBackPressed()) so that it doesn't exit the app, or ideally stop and remove the time that is currently being timed.



Seconded on both of these. I have accidentally exited the app several times when pressing the back button. I was also thinking that it was would nice to be able to start a new session so you could compare it to a global average.


----------



## alvis (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

v1.9
* Bigger font for scramble.
* Fixed 2 bugs. (include the one found by pkvk9122)
* Disabled back button so that it won't exit the app accidentally.
* Able to change scramble length in the Manage Puzzles page.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer

Next, i will work on the Export to CSV feature.


----------



## WinPooh (Jul 27, 2015)

Can your app export data into external files (csv format for example)?


----------



## alvis (Jul 29, 2015)

Great suggestions.
I have implemented some of them in v1.9.
Please try it.
Thanks.



pkvk9122 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have used this app for about a week now with over 500 solves on it. Overall I find it really nice! Here are some suggestions on features to add:
> 1. Exporting to txt or csv file.
> ...


----------



## alvis (Jul 29, 2015)

With v1.9, font size is auto adjusted based on the scramble length.

As for paid version, I will consider it 

Thanks for your great feedback.



EvilGnome6 said:


> Bigger puzzles are where the bigger font is most needed. Trying to read a long scramble with a small font is really difficult. You could either move the Avg of 50 and Avg of 100 stats to another page or keep all four average and use two columns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alvis (Jul 30, 2015)

Just uploaded v1.10... able to Export All As CSV in the Past Solves page.



WinPooh said:


> Can your app export data into external files (csv format for example)?


----------



## mns112 (Jul 30, 2015)

can you get rid of the alternating colurs in the scramble


----------



## alvis (Jul 31, 2015)

Since some will like to have the alternate scramble colour, I will add an option to disable it in the next version.



mns112 said:


> can you get rid of the alternating colurs in the scramble


----------



## alvis (Aug 1, 2015)

Currently, working on the following for the next version:
* Able switch off alternate scramble colour.
* Able to generate scramble only (timer disabled).


----------



## bxchia (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm excited for the next update!


----------



## alvis (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedbacks, and v1.11 has the following enhancements:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer

* Able to generate scramble only with a tap (timer disabled).
* Able switch off alternate scramble colour.
* Limits the scramble length to 100.
* Supports WCA scramble type for 4x4 and 5x5.



alvis said:


> Currently, working on the following for the next version:
> * Able switch off alternate scramble colour.
> * Able to generate scramble only (timer disabled).


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 1, 2015)

alvis said:


> Thanks for all the feedbacks, and v1.11 has the following enhancements:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer
> 
> * Able to generate scramble only with a tap (timer disabled).
> ...



Hey! Just one thing I'd like to have edited is to add an extra confirmation when deleting all records, I accidentally pressed it while wanting to only delete one record. Lost my previous 700 solves haha. Thanks


----------



## alvis (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, noted. I will try to rephrase the confirmation message to better inform the user.



pkvk9122 said:


> Hey! Just one thing I'd like to have edited is to add an extra confirmation when deleting all records, I accidentally pressed it while wanting to only delete one record. Lost my previous 700 solves haha. Thanks


----------



## alvis (Aug 3, 2015)

Currently, I am working on the Line Graph to display the timing of the past solves.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 3, 2015)

alvis said:


> Currently, I am working on the Line Graph to display the timing of the past solves.



Fantastic. Thank you being so open to suggestions and quick to implement changes. It's very cool.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 3, 2015)

Feature request:

Disable the screen from dimming or locking while the timer is running.


----------



## alvis (Aug 4, 2015)

Noted. Excellent feedback to improve the usability. 



EvilGnome6 said:


> Feature request:
> 
> Disable the screen from dimming or locking while the timer is running.


----------



## alvis (Aug 4, 2015)

You are welcome. 
Please help me by rating and comments on the app.



EvilGnome6 said:


> Fantastic. Thank you being so open to suggestions and quick to implement changes. It's very cool.


----------



## alvis (Aug 4, 2015)

v1.12 is out!!
Please help me by rating and comments on the app.

* Added Graph page to display timing of the past solves, average of 5 and 12.
* Disable screen from dimming and locking when the timer is running (Thanks EvilGnome6 for this suggestion).

Thanks


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 8, 2015)

Another feature request :

Have the timer start like a Stackmat where you have to hold it down for 2 seconds before you let go and the timer starts. Maybe have the scramble color go red when you put your finger down and switch to green when you've held it down long enough. 

That's good practice for competition timing and also helps prevent accidentally starting the timer.


----------



## alvis (Aug 10, 2015)

v1.14 is out which address your feature request.




EvilGnome6 said:


> Another feature request :
> 
> Have the timer start like a Stackmat where you have to hold it down for 2 seconds before you let go and the timer starts. Maybe have the scramble color go red when you put your finger down and switch to green when you've held it down long enough.
> 
> That's good practice for competition timing and also helps prevent accidentally starting the timer.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 10, 2015)

alvis said:


> v1.14 is out which address your feature request.



Awesome! Will test it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## alvis (Aug 10, 2015)

Would be nice of you to give a rating and comment about this app.
Thanks.



pkvk9122 said:


> Awesome! Will test it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 10, 2015)

alvis said:


> Would be nice of you to give a rating and comment about this app.
> Thanks.



already done.
Of course it was 5 star .


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 11, 2015)

alvis said:


> v1.14 is out which address your feature request.



I think I overestimated how long it takes for the Stackmat light to turn green. It's more like 1 second rather than 2. Can you change that?

Another request:
Add the ability to back out when starting inspection. Sometimes it's an accidental tap or I forgot to change the setting to Generate scramble only. Once accidentally started, the only option is to start, stop and delete the last time.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2015)

I honestly think your next priority should be getting WCA scrambles for all official events, i.e. Random state etc.


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I think I overestimated how long it takes for the Stackmat light to turn green. It's more like 1 second rather than 2. Can you change that?
> 
> Another request:
> Add the ability to back out when starting inspection. Sometimes it's an accidental tap or I forgot to change the setting to Generate scramble only. Once accidentally started, the only option is to start, stop and delete the last time.



Stackmat takes 0.55 seconds.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Stackmat takes 0.55 seconds.



I looked all over yesterday and all I could find was "about a second". Where did you find the 0.55? (Not arguing. Just curious.)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 11, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I looked all over yesterday and all I could find was "about a second". Where did you find the 0.55? (Not arguing. Just curious.)



Most timers say that.


----------



## alvis (Aug 13, 2015)

v1.15 out!!
* Enhanced the Graph to handle DNF.
* Change the transition from red to green light with an interval of 0.55s (stackmat timer).


----------



## Berd (Aug 13, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I looked all over yesterday and all I could find was "about a second". Where did you find the 0.55? (Not arguing. Just curious.)


Cstimer says so.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvis (Aug 14, 2015)

v1.16
* Allows Backup and Restore of database.
* Rephrase the warning message for Remove All.


----------



## alvis (Aug 27, 2015)

Working on a new feature for the timer.
It is called the Daily Challenge.

Users can trigger a daily challenge of 3x3 and receive a 3x3 scramble.
After solving the scramble, he can submit his timing to a server.
All users will receive the same scramble on the same day.
Users can view their rankings.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 27, 2015)

Interesting idea. What about people cheating just to see their name on the top of the score board? Maybe limit the submitted score to within a certain deviation of their average?

Is there any chance of an ad-free version? I would much rather pay for one than be annoyed by that garbage. Sometimes I use a different timer just to get away from them.


----------



## alvis (Aug 27, 2015)

I understand your concern, but I hope that people submit the result truthfully.
At the moment, I do not have any mechanism to prevent people from cheating.

As for the ad-free version, I will need to create a merchant account for that.
Thanks for your patience.



EvilGnome6 said:


> Interesting idea. What about people cheating just to see their name on the top of the score board? Maybe limit the submitted score to within a certain deviation of their average?
> 
> Is there any chance of an ad-free version? I would much rather pay for one than be annoyed by that garbage. Sometimes I use a different timer just to get away from them.


----------



## alvis (Aug 28, 2015)

v1.19 is out..
Please try out the Daily Challenge feature..
Thanks.



alvis said:


> Working on a new feature for the timer.
> It is called the Daily Challenge.
> 
> Users can trigger a daily challenge of 3x3 and receive a 3x3 scramble.
> ...


----------



## bxchia (Aug 28, 2015)

Cool, I like it


----------



## bxchia (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, there's some 5 second solves in today's daily challenge...hax lol


----------



## alvis (Sep 3, 2015)

below is a screenshot of the Daily Challenge result.
give it a try.


----------



## alvis (Sep 10, 2015)

> Requested by Mollerz
> I honestly think your next priority should be getting WCA scrambles for all official events, i.e. Random state etc.



Currently, it supports all scrambles for all official events except Square-1.
I can add Sq-1 if someone can help me understand it.



> Requested by EvilGnome6
> Add the ability to back out when starting inspection. Sometimes it's an accidental tap or I forgot to change the setting to Generate scramble only. Once accidentally started, the only option is to start, stop and delete the last time.



Done.. user can tap the back button to back out from a solve.


----------



## alvis (Sep 10, 2015)

v2.0 is out.. Session supported!!


----------



## alvis (Sep 15, 2015)

anyone can help me understand how to calculate standard deviation in speedcubing timing?
thanks in advance


----------



## alvis (Sep 18, 2015)

Session feature is added. It can be used as player profile since it allows you to set certain session as active and you can also rename the session. 



pkvk9122 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have used this app for about a week now with over 500 solves on it. Overall I find it really nice! Here are some suggestions on features to add:
> 1. Exporting to txt or csv file.
> ...


----------



## mns112 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 1.769 for 2x2 in todays daily challenge but for some reason it wasn't allowing the time when I submitted it.
Please look into the matter


----------



## alvis (Sep 23, 2015)

okay, i think there is a bug.. let me fix it..




mns112 said:


> I got a 1.769 for 2x2 in todays daily challenge but for some reason it wasn't allowing the time when I submitted it.
> Please look into the matter


----------



## alvis (Sep 23, 2015)

Fixed in v2.8



alvis said:


> okay, i think there is a bug.. let me fix it..


----------



## JanW (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice app, like it so far!

On statistics and graph pages I can only see stats and graph for one session at a time. Even lifetime average only shows session average. Am I missing something? Would it be possible to add an "all sessions" option to the dropdown menu? Another welcome addition would be the possibility to combine sessions in session management.


----------

